# Challenger Kits now arriving



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well look what the Postman's brought in from that nice Mr Aster
All I need now is my Ikea allen key and the whole thing could be up and running in a couple of days or so


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor 
You can post all the trials and errors one has to over come so that when the greyhounds arrive the rest of us can finish in half that time (1 day or so)!


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Mr Postman? i would have thought it would be Mr FedEx or the Men in Brown.

curious about the instructions.
one booklet with both directions and illustrations, or separate?

good luck!...gary


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary, Actually it was DLH
You were also correct about the booklets. There are three. One is instructions, the others are illustrations and parts list The later two are to one side.

The truth on completion time will not be one of speed. Having waited so long now we may as well take our time and get it right (hopefully)


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

It's an Aster kit, you will get it right. Savor it, it’s a while till spring, enjoy the build.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

*sigh* .... so close, yet so far.

any progress on the one known delivered kit?
(though i am aware of the problem with the US delivered kits)

http://www.discoverlivesteam.com/discoverforsale/forsale/1_todaro/index.htm

in the meantime, check this Black Friday sale!
there are a bunch of nice UP Challenger detail pictures there at least.
i know of Bruno's work first hand, and you can be assured that if it is on that model, it is on the prototype.

cheers...gary


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

I live just a few miles from Hans' office and was there yesterday to pick up a black Challenger Kit to build for one of Jim Pitts' customers. I I spent last evening reviewing the directions and pencilling in the changes specified in the errata sheets. The box was cracked open this afternoon, and the four cylinders and front frame have gone together easily. I've just started on the rear engine frame. The one difference I noted so far is that the cylinders on this kit don't use gaskets. Instead, the sealant is applied directly to the mating surfaces -- simpler and easier. Since the prototypes didn't leak, I don't expect any less from the kit. 

Having built several Aster 9F kits, I expect that the piston valve system will simplify the installation and valve timing for this model. Time will tell. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 27 Nov 2012 05:16 PM 
The one difference I noted so far is that the cylinders on this kit don't use gaskets. Instead, the sealant is applied directly to the mating surfaces -- simpler and easier. Since the prototypes didn't leak, I don't expect any less from the kit. 

Ross Schlabach 
As long as you don't get the sealant where it shouldn't go!!!!
Is this a 'rush' build for the customer, and if so how long do you expect it to take.
Maybe you can let us know how long each section takes you so that other builders will know what to expect.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

David, you are right about the sealant, but that has always been the case -- with or without gaskets. 

As to the overall project, this is NO rush job. Quite the contrary. My customer expects a quality build -- as do I -- and quality and "rush" don't go together. That said, the assembly of the four cylinders and the two engine frames (4 illustration pages) took a bit more than 4 hours but it was made up of parts that follow common Aster practice, so there were no surprises and little that required any delicate fitting. And I should note that each page had a modest number of parts to be assembled. However, subsequent pages have totally new designs for systems such as separate drain cock controls for the front and rear engines; and this system is totally inaccessible once the boiler is installed. So errors here would mean pulling the boiler -- something you want to avoid. Another way to judge the building process is to look at the number of illustrations dedicated to a single section. There are 9 pages for the Challenger tender as compared to somewhere around 4 pages for the Great Northern S2 tender. 

I've have mentioned this in a previous post, and I'll say it once more. This is a complex model and you don't want to rush construction. Articulated locos with prototypical external steam piping offer special challenges -- and again I draw attention to the experiences of Allegheny builders. I would venture the opinion that trying to build a Challenger in time for DH is unwise. It probably can be done with luck, but more likely is that the attempt would go awry. Just one man's opinion. 

So relax and enjoy the process. There's no award for finishing first. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Ross,

*One has to take a cookie break every now and then!*
Just remember to wash your hands before going back to work.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce is right: especially chocolate chip cookies with milk of course! 

Back to the Challenger. I would recommend that all folks building the Challenger make sure they have a set of at least three taps: 1.4mm, 1.7mm and 2.0mm. And a pair of each is better in case you break one. I switched to the Tender Assembly sections and needed the 1.4mm tap to clean out some holes in the tender body. Without the taps, I would have likely broken off some 1.4mm screws in the tender body. 

Film at 11......... 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

HI Ross - I dont have the 1.4 size. Where did you buy them? Good thing I haven't needed it.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi John, 

My local hobby shop ordered them for me. They are from Northwest Short Line and include a tap drill bit and a clearance drill bit too. 

Happy holiday, 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Ross, You said "Film at 11...." But not even a single pic :-(


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Kodak stll makes film?????????????????????????????


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but you have to go to a record store to get it.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 28 Nov 2012 03:22 PM 
Bruce is right: especially chocolate chip cookies with milk of course! 

Back to the Challenger. I would recommend that all folks building the Challenger make sure they have a set of at least three taps: 1.4mm, 1.7mm and 2.0mm. And a pair of each is better in case you break one. I switched to the Tender Assembly sections and needed the 1.4mm tap to clean out some holes in the tender body. Without the taps, I would have likely broken off some 1.4mm screws in the tender body. 

Film at 11......... 

Ross Schlabach 
Ross
I foersaw that I would need the little taps when I was ordering my Challenger and decided to get the RTR. I did not have the taps.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Boy, getting an RTR to avoid having to buy taps sounds like a false economy to me: paying $2,000 extra to avoid spending something less than $50 on taps? LOL!!! 

Hope you enjoy the Challenger as much as you enjoy the Big Boy!! 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 29 Nov 2012 02:12 PM 
Boy, getting an RTR to avoid having to buy taps sounds like a false economy to me: paying $2,000 extra to avoid spending something less than $50 on taps? LOL!!! 

Hope you enjoy the Challenger as much as you enjoy the Big Boy!! 

Ross Schlabach  

You probaby know that from what you have been describing in putting the Challenger together, it isn't just the taps. I figured you, Jeff or TRS would not be building the kits for nothing. What the heck. 2000.00 is fifty years interest on 100 grand now.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 29 Nov 2012 02:12 PM


Hope you enjoy the Challenger as much as you enjoy the Big Boy!! 

Ross Schlabach  






Hello Ross, believe me........no one will enjoy their engine more then Art. I do not know what is more fun, watching Art's engines or watching Art having fun running his engines.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 29 Nov 2012 03:20 PM 
Posted By RP3 on 29 Nov 2012 02:12 PM 
Boy, getting an RTR to avoid having to buy taps sounds like a false economy to me: paying $2,000 extra to avoid spending something less than $50 on taps? LOL!!! 

Hope you enjoy the Challenger as much as you enjoy the Big Boy!! 

Ross Schlabach  

You probaby know that from what you have been describing in putting the Challenger together, it isn't just the taps. I figured you, Jeff or TRS would not be building the kits for nothing. What the heck. 2000.00 is fifty years interest on 100 grand now. 
Ross I was off on my math. I guess it really is only two years interest today on 100k. lol


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 29 Nov 2012 05:14 AM 
Hi John, 

My local hobby shop ordered them for me. They are from Northwest Short Line and include a tap drill bit and a clearance drill bit too. 

Happy holiday, 

Ross Schlabach thanks for that source. i have never had any taps less than 2.0mm and i agree they are nice to clean up a hole or two. i'm sure the 2 or 3 hand rail stanchions i've broken off in the past could have been saved by one of these. i went right to the NWSL web site and the individual taps were all listed there. i called just to confirm, and they are currently all in stock. cheers...gary


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand the second shipment of Kits have left Japan and on their way to their respective homes.
RTR's to follow.
Christmas looks like it is coming to those who wait .or whatever your faith.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 04 Dec 2012 04:32 PM 
I understand the second shipment of Kits have left Japan and on their way to their respective homes.
RTR's to follow.
Christmas looks like it is coming to those who wait .or whatever your faith.

Art
Going to need a BIG Xmas stocking....Diamondhead steamup will certainly welcome your display of steam power!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope I do not have to wait until Christmas for both of the to arrive. Will not know which to open.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Christmas Christmas Christmas.


----------

